# Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow"



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow" is this a new plant or is it tropica 049?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Years ago there was a photo on APC showing different Staurogynes together in a tank, I don't find it again. The 'Low Grow' had much longer leaves than the Tropica 049 (Staurogyne repens).

Btw., is the Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' still in the hobby? Apparently it isn't yet cultivated in Europe. But Staurogyne repens is sometimes erroneously called 'Low Grow'.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s. See also here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/60574-staurogyne-discussion-thread.html


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't seen that one in years. We used to have TONS of it in our club so I'm hoping at least one person still has it. It is a lot larger than repens.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank You! So there are no good chances that the true Staurogyne 'Low Grow' will enter the hobby in Europe. Maybe the reason for the dissapearing is the big size of the plant compared to the S. repens, not much attractive for the hobbyists/aquascapers?
On the plantfinder photo the 'Low Grow' looks to me much like the S. repens. This similarity might be the cause that several hobbyists in Europe mean that S. repens = 'Low Grow', not knowing the size of the former.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its still around, I recently acquired some. Growing it out to share!

Its a nice plant, just larger then S. repens.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

miremonster said:


> Thank You! So there are no good chances that the true Staurogyne 'Low Grow' will enter the hobby in Europe. Maybe the reason for the dissapearing is the big size of the plant compared to the S. repens, not much attractive for the hobbyists/aquascapers?
> On the plantfinder photo the 'Low Grow' looks to me much like the S. repens. This similarity might be the cause that several hobbyists in Europe mean that S. repens = 'Low Grow', not knowing the size of the former.


No, it's actually quite nice for aquascaping, but more for midground work in larger tanks, say 150 liter or more. It's not the greatest picture, but this is it in my ADA 90-P in the middle-right.










close up of the same tank


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Gasp!!! I'm shocked, SHOCKED, I tell you, that you posted a picture of one of your tanks Aaron!!!!  it's about time, Sir!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Gasp!!! I'm shocked, SHOCKED, I tell you, that you posted a picture of one of your tanks Aaron!!!!  it's about time, Sir!


They do exist. It just takes me a while. This "scape" was 5 years ago.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol! I almost expected you to say that!!


----------



## helinova (Oct 16, 2012)

too good,but how about making a slope from left portion of your tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

helinova said:


> too good,but how about making a slope from left portion of your tank.


Thanks, but this scape was 5 years ago.


----------

